# Ultramarines involvement in the rest of the horus heresy



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

So I'm wondering if anyone has heard anything about what the rest of the heresy will look like for the ultramarines. ADB has stated from another forum and I quote "Really enjoyed UR, obviously. Though my fave Ultramarine moment is yet to come." Ok appetite officially whetted. So anyone know if the will fight on any more major battles? Obviously the bl team is changing the lore so the ultramarines just don't sit around.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I hope there is more. For me the Ultramarines have been the most enjoyable legion to read up about so far. Know no fear was outstanding and I even enjoyed parts of the Mark of Calth. Great to see them in Betrayer and UE was good as well, so yes, more smurfs please. I forget his name but the sergeant with the Red Helmet is a character I want to hear more about.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Stephen74 said:


> I hope there is more. For me the Ultramarines have been the most enjoyable legion to read up about so far. Know no fear was outstanding and I even enjoyed parts of the Mark of Calth. Great to see them in Betrayer and UE was good as well, so yes, more smurfs please. I forget his name but the sergeant with the Red Helmet is a character I want to hear more about.


Know no fear is the perfect novel. I'm currently going through my fifth re read of it. Belters yet and UE were also outstanding depictions of the xiii. I'm certain we will see them again in their own novel but I'm curious in what context the will return. Oh and that character is aeonid thiel


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Know No Fear was the HH novel that I absolutely could not put down. I read them all fast, but this book was a level above.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

theurge33 said:


> Know No Fear was the HH novel that I absolutely could not put down. I read them all fast, but this book was a level above.


It has everything. The thing for me that puts it over the top is oll and the other army


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

If I understand correctly, they are making their way to Terra. I think they have done well in the Heresy. From this point we understand that Guilliman has been spending much time in developing a codex to help the astartes forces in being more effective. They were also able to survive a devastating attack from the traitors and repel them. I don't see how they could really contribute anymore, and as such, I'm skeptical of writers writing or adding unnecessary elements that could destroy their legion's image.

There are many elements of the traitor forces in particular that need to be shown. I haven't really seen a novel go back for a second and explain some of the legion downfalls or relationships with other legions. I think its too bad because pretty much every single book pre-Istvaan until the end of it were the muscle behind the series.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> If I understand correctly, they are making their way to Terra.


Nope. They are mustering Imperial survivors/stragglers to Ultramar, and have even gone as far as to declare a seperate Imperium (Imperium Secundus) and proclaim Sanguinius the new Emperor. There is no sign that they are making their way to Terra.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Nope. They are mustering Imperial survivors/stragglers to Ultramar, and have even gone as far as to declare a seperate Imperium (Imperium Secundus) and proclaim Sanguinius the new Emperor. There is no sign that they are making their way to Terra.


In still curious as to what adb meant when he said his favourite ultramarine moment was yet to come. Like said above I think the ultras have been represented the best so I'm really excited


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Where I think the story line will end up:

It never made any sense for the Emperor to go aboard the Vengeful Spirit because it says he knew (despite Horus trying to block him) that the other 3 legions were coming. Horus knew it as well which is why that was his last chance to win. The only thing that makes sense to me is that the Emperor did not know whose side the 3 remaining legions would be on. I do not think they would side with Horus, but the whole thing could have turned into a free for all. Here is what backs me up:

Guiliman was stabbed by Kor Phareon with a dagger that was supposed to corrupt him. He has broken Nikea thinking 'he knows better' than the Emperor, and while training his Astartes he was also training them against defense against the Salamanders. Johnson said after talking to Curze "It looks like Horus is not the only one who lays claim to my father's throne". And lastly as far as Papa Smurf goes he tells him men that what they are going to do will brand them traitors.

With Johnson there is a reference in a non HH book that the reason the Dark Angels did so little during the war is because Lion'el was waiting to see who would win. Hardly the loyal son.

Russ I am unsure of because I have not read anything that leads me to see his legion as being anything other than loyal. The only thing I can see that may turn him is if Dad yells at him for trying to destroy Magnus when his orders were to bring Magnus back.


----------

